# Whats kind of comp do you want to see?



## markkleb (Jun 1, 2006)

I finally finished RedChrome. 

Now I am bored. 

I have a half finished Bart Simpson computer. 
Also I have a Qpack (I was thinking about Water Cooling)

What would you like to see and is there any style of modding your interested in.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 1, 2006)

Hmmm....that's kinda hard to think....so many things, but you can only do one....I want to see the Bart Simpson Project.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 1, 2006)

Phase change pentium 1 rig. See how far you can oc it.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 1, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Phase change pentium 1 rig. See how far you can oc it.


Let me get on that right away..(you just keep holding ur breath till its done)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 1, 2006)

^Are you really gonna do that?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 1, 2006)

?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 1, 2006)

nvm


----------



## POGE (Jun 1, 2006)

Put 2 computers in one full tower.  I bet with some modding, it could be done.   Then you could have a 2 person lan, with one box and 2 monitors.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 1, 2006)

I tried to put my xbox in a pc case once, the motherboard mounts are just slightly off from microatx


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 1, 2006)

Well that's when all the fun of modding kicks in, get some bent screws or something . I'd bet the best way to make the Xbox work in a case is either dremel the case so it would fit, put the motherboard on some cardboard, glue the cardboard to the case, and then find some way to secure the motherboard to the cardboard (duct tape? ). What kind of stuff can you do to an Xbox anyway? I always wanted to stick my P3 1000MHZ and add some more RAM to see what would happen . Meh, anyways, I like the idea of a SFF with a monitor inside, and maybe if you could mod the keyboard/mouse/speakers/gamepad on, that would be just plain sweet.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 1, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> I tried to put my xbox in a pc case once, the motherboard mounts are just slightly off from microatx


Thats why they invented Legos...
The SFF stuff is really cool, they have a PS now that is the size of 2 AA batteries.
The new Epia mobos have DDR2 better video and sound and the Nano mobos are even smaller.

The PS in my Lego comp is the size of a stick of memory and is 200watts.

Do you guys like smaller stuff? Like the Qpack cause there is a new one now called the "Ultra Micro Fly"
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1800614&Sku=ULT33119


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 1, 2006)

If you did that, had water cooling, and still had clean wiring; that would be amazing.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 1, 2006)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> If you did that, had water cooling, and still had clean wiring; that would be amazing.


LOL, I would have to use drinking straws for the tubing. Most of the Tiny mobos dont even use fans on the CPU (very little heat.)

So do you think it would be cool to see a tiny comp with Water?


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh yes that would be awesome .


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hell, even if you did one with just nice specs and air cooling that'd be sweet. I'd love to have a teeny tinly PC for LAN parties. Problem is it's hard to get good airflow, clean wires, and a mobo with good overclocking features. Let alone a nice PSU to power the whole deal.

Actually I was just searching for some nice pics of a Fragbox 2, because, well, they're bitchin. Anyway, as I was searching I came across this. So it appears as though it's been done, or atleast is/was being done. He mentions just needing to test for leaks and boot up, but I never saw any 100% finished pics. He doesn't seem to mention much about the motherboard either so I don't know how well it would overclock or anything. I was also reading there that you can just buy the fragbox case and PSU and not the entire system. Pretty tempting really...


----------



## markkleb (Jun 2, 2006)

I have a Qpack that I have used for a past comp. I was thinking about using it for a Lan box. It was VERY tight with the 2 HDDs, mobo, PS and my X800. It would have to be custom wired (no room for excess wire) But it had excellent air flow. The Falcon fragbox is so jamed with stuff I dont care what anyone says its gonna overheat. They just crammed a lot of stuff inside and didnt give enough consideration to air flow.

One of the best mobos I used was the Biostar Tforce, it OCd well and had 2 Sata2s also. I would definately use 3/8 tubing though (the 1/2- 3/4 is huge)

The baby comps like my Lego arent good enough (for graphics) to be a lan box.They only have 1 PCI slot.


----------



## POGE (Jun 2, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> I have a Qpack that I have used for a past comp. I was thinking about using it for a Lan box. It was VERY tight with the 2 HDDs, mobo, PS and my X800. It would have to be custom wired (no room for excess wire) But it had excellent air flow.
> 
> One of the best mobos I used was the Biostar Tforce, it OCd well and had 2 Sata2s also. I would definately use 3/8 tubing though (the 1/2- 3/4 is huge)
> 
> The baby comps like my Lego arent good enough (for graphics) to be a lan box.They only have 1 PCI slot.


Put a PCI fx5500 in it


----------



## markkleb (Jun 2, 2006)

Lego has a 6200 with a Vantec Copper fan and heatsinks.


----------



## POGE (Jun 2, 2006)

Thats good enough to lan if you ask me.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 2, 2006)

Wanna buy it? Il put a handle and take off the wheels...


----------

